
An AI with 30 Years’ Worth of Knowledge Finally Goes to Work - Jasamba
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/600984/an-ai-with-30-years-worth-of-knowledge-finally-goes-to-work/
======
stray
I wonder two things:

1\. Price.

2\. How it differs from OpenCyc.

